# Nice 27 Acre Home in SW MO.



## bbsmfg5 (Oct 23, 2004)

27.55 Acres on the Sac River


5581 S. 140th Rd., Brighton, MO 65617


Beautiful secluded home just 15 minutes from Springfield Mo. Half woods and half open. Hardwood throughout, except kitchen and bath. Huge country kitchen with 10 ft island. Kitchen table sets in the large bay window area overlooking the private country setting. Only 17 years old and maintained in emaculate condition.

Down stairs contains 1560 sq ft, the upstairs is 1360 sq ft, plus a large 2 car garage containing 783 sq ft

2 Living areas --- 17 x 22 & 15.9 x 12 2 1/2 Bathrooms

4 Bedrooms --- Master 15 x 14.9, 2nd 12.6 x 15, 3rd 12.6 x 12.6, 4th 12 x 12

Country Kitchen --- 22.6 x 21.11

Mud Room/Laundry Room --- 14.9 x 8.6

Office --- 9 x 16.6

Directions: From Springfield take Hwy-13 North approx. 13.6 miles to CR 559(it goes over the median and crosses Hwy-13 south bound).
Go 1.5 miles, road takes a sharp right, drive way is on the left. Address number is on the mail box

Modestly priced at $339,000

Contacts.
Owner: (417) 376-3359

OR

Re/Max House of Brokers, 3745 A S. Fremont, Springfield, MO. 65084
Phone: 417 773 3213/417 887 5333 Fax: 417 887 9206
Website: www.shawncrowley.com
Email: [email protected] 

For more complete details visit: http://kbailey.yuku.com/topic/363


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW! What a beautiful home. Wish I could afford it.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, if it was four years from now that house would be bought.


----------



## Aint2nuts (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh wow, it is beautiful. If only it were 300,000 dollars less. 
I love the design of the home, it is my dream home.


----------

